# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  บัตรประจำตัวเจ้าหน้าที่สถาบันการแพทย์ฉุกเฉินแห่งชาติ EMSSMARTCARD

## emssmartcard

แบบที่1 Gold (1,000 บาท/ปี)
สำหรับเจ้าหน้าที่ระดับผู้บริหาร ของ สพฉ.

แบบที่2 Silver (300 บาท/ปี)
สำหรับเจ้าหน้าที่ระดับปฏิบัติการ ของ สพฉ.

แบบที่3 Standard (200 บาท/ปี)
สำหรับเจ้าหน้าที่อาสาสมัคร ของ สพฉ.


1.ได้รับการช่วยเหลือฉุกเฉินจากฐานข้อมูลที่ถูกต้องของผู้ถือบัตร
2.ร่วมเป็นส่วนหนึ่งในการช่วยเหลือสังคม โดยรายได้ส่วนหนึ่งจากการเป็นสมาชิก
จะนำไปใช้ในการพัฒนาระบบการแพทย์ฉุกเฉิน เพื่อช่วยชีวิต
3.ได้รับการฝึกอบรมหรือเข้าร่วมกิจกรรมของสถาบัน
4.ได้รับส่วนลดโรงพยาบาลเอกชนและร้านค้าที่ร่วมโครงการ
5.ได้รับข้อมูลข่าวสารด้านการแพทย์ฉุกเฉิน
6.บัตร Silver (300 บาท/ปี)พร้อมประกันอุบัติเหตุ กรณีเสียชีวิต สูญเสียอวัยวะ สายตา
หรือทุพพลภาพสิ้นเชิง วงเงิน 100,000 บาท (ตามเงื่อนไขในกรมธรรม์)
7.บัตร Gold (1,000 บาท/ปี)พร้อมประกันอุบัติเหตุ กรณีเสียชีวิต สูญเสียอวัยวะ สายตา
หรือทุพพลภาพสิ้นเชิง วงเงิน 300,000 บาท (ตามเงื่อนไขในกรมธรรม์)
และค่าชดเชยการรักษาพยาบาลต่ออุบัติเหตุแต่ละครั้ง
ตามที่จ่ายจริงไม่เกิน วงเงิน 5,000 บาท (ตามเงื่อนไขในกรมธรรม์)
Need help? Please call


http://emscard.niems.go.th/me/ni.register.lims

http://emscard.niems.go.th/me/ni.inform.lims
ขั้นตอนการสมัครทำบัตร
1.เลือกประเภทสมาชิก ที่ท่านต้องการสมัคร
2.กรอกข้อมูลของท่าน ที่จำเป็นต่อการช่วยเหลือกรณีมีเหตุเจ็บป่วยฉุกเฉิน
3.นำใบสมัครไปชำระเงินหรือโอนเงินได้ที่
ธนาคารกสิกรไทย
ชื่อบัญชี สมาชิกบัตรโครงการ EMS 1669 Smart Card
เลขที่ 738-2-05888-3
หรือธนาคารกรุงเทพ
ชื่อบัญชี สมาชิกบัตรโครงการ EMS 1669 SMART CARD
เลขที่ 048-7-08396-6
4.แนบใบเสร็จการชำระเงินพร้อมใบสมัคร ส่งมาที่
คุณเพลิง พระประแดง
LINE ID : PLERNG.PRAPADANG
EMAIL : emssmartcard@gmail.com
5.สถาบันการแพทย์ฉุกเฉินแห่งชาติ จะจัดส่งบัตรให้ท่านสมาชิก
ทางไปรษณีย์ ภายในระยะเวลาไม่เกิน7วัน
หากท่านใดมีข้อสงสัยเพิ่มเติมกรุณาติดต่อ
คุณเพลิง พระประแดง โทรศัพท์ 061-819-7884

----------

